# F1 2010 - Probleme mit Logitech G25 und Win7x64



## smarty76de (24. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin schier am verzweifeln! Freue mich seit Monaten auf F1 2010, gestern ist es nun gekommen. Und gleich die große Enttäuschung.
Ich benutze ein Logitech G25 USB Racing Wheel auf einem Playseat. Scheinbar gibt es aber hier irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme in Verbindung mit F1 2010. Ich kann das Lenkrad zwar im Spiel benutzen, jedoch fehlt mir jegliches Force Feedback. Außerdem macht das Lenkrad schon während des Ladens von F1 2010 total komische Bewegungen.

NFS Shift funktioniert einwandfrei. Am G25 kann es also nicht liegen.

Ich habe den aktuellsten Logitech Win7x64-Treiber mehrfach neu installiert, aber keine Besserung.

Wer kann mir helfen???


----------



## kazzig (24. September 2010)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es am G25 liegt. Meine Vermutung geht eher dahin, dass es direkt mit F1 2010 zu tun haben könnte.
Man hat es ja auch bei anderen Spielen wie Test Drive Unlimited gesehen, dass erst durch Patches das FFB einigermaßen funktioniert hat.

Ich würd die ganze Sache mal abwarten oder mal eine Mail an Codemasters schicken - schaden kann es ja nicht


----------



## smarty76de (24. September 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis! Habe jetzt mal eine Mail an das Codemasters Support-Team gesendet. Mal schauen was die sagen...


----------



## steffen0278 (24. September 2010)

Unter Vista64 läuft mein G25 in F1 2010 top. Auch FFB funktioniert tadellos. Keine Ahnung. G25 mal neu installieren?


----------



## bushfeuer (25. September 2010)

Hab auch Win7 x64 und das Logitech G25 und bei mir funktioniert das ForceFeedback...
Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber hast du das ForceFeedback in den Optionen im Spiel aktiviert? Bei mir war das nämlich standardmäßig aus. Hab mich auf meiner ersten Runde im Spiel auch gewundert, warum sich nix tut, bis ich das gemerkt hab 
Jetzt gehts, wirklich gefallen tut's mir allerdings nicht... Die Rückmeldung bei Dirt2 war definitiv besser, da hat man mehr "Fahrgefühl" bekommen...


----------



## rl_art (27. September 2010)

bei mir funtioniert's Logitech Racig Wheel recht gut. ich kann mich aber nur anschließen das bei Dirt2 alles besser war....auch das Fahrgefühl. Hab das Spiel mit großer Spannung erwartet und bin jetzt etwas enttäuscht. Hoffentlich bringt das angekündigte Patch etwas. Ich werd den Verdacht nicht los dass man hier halbherzig alles von der Konsole auf den PC gemünzt hat. Dirt2 fährt sich besser, schaut besser aus. Ladezeiten viel zu lang! Es gibt viel zu tun Codemasters!


----------



## TKing (27. September 2010)

Ich hab ein problem mit dem Logitech G27. Hierbei läuft auf dem Profil von meinem Bruder alles bestens....jedoch nicht in meinem Profil oder jeglichen neu angelegten Profilen. Das Problem ist das runterschalten. Hierbei ist es bei manueller Schaltung so, dass sich mein Lenkrad "aufhängt" und neu einstellt....sprich, wie beim einstecken in den USB steckplatz. Dann funktioniert aber alles wieder bis zum nächsten Runterschalten und alles wieder im ars**^^ naja Hoffe mal auf nen Fix durch nen Patch... aber enttäuschend^^


----------

